# Acton & Cowan xmas trees?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

There is a mountain of xmas trees at the Acton fishing pier & Cowan campground ramp. Anyone know where they are going, or how to find out?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Most of the state lake maps have little red dots on them that mark "fish attractors". The groups in charge of placing the trees are supposed to put them in those specific areas.


----------



## NightcrawlerNick (Jun 7, 2019)

Rooster said:


> There is a mountain of xmas trees at the Acton fishing pier & Cowan campground ramp. Anyone know where they are going, or how to find out?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Not sure how to find out where the new ones are going, but locations of all existing attractors are mapped out here: ODNR Map Viewer
The new ones will be added eventually as well I'd assume.


----------



## jaybonner552 (Oct 30, 2021)

Should be able to see the trees on the ice !! When they place them on Cowan


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks!

I've been fishing two brush piles at Cowan that are on the map.......Thought that they were my secret spots. LOL


----------



## NightcrawlerNick (Jun 7, 2019)

Rooster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been fishing two brush piles at Cowan that are on the map.......Thought that they were my secret spots. LOL


But which two I will never know, haha


----------



## Kyle46n (Jun 22, 2020)

I’ve been really surprised at how little I see people fishing the ODNR trees on CJ and Caesars. We filled some limits this fall and never once had to wait on a brush pile because someone else was there.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

dang i wish i knew about this map viewer sooner


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

at least at CJ Brown the primary object of the attractor projects was to provide horizontal cover for the yellow perch to spawn on, the added benefits were a ' bonus '. am looking to assemble and place approx. another 300 ' forever ' hardwood brush block attractors in CJ next year if anyone is interested in participating, please feel free to PM me


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

NightcrawlerNick said:


> Not sure how to find out where the new ones are going, but locations of all existing attractors are mapped out here: ODNR Map Viewer
> The new ones will be added eventually as well I'd assume.


I went to this site & called up Acton Lake,but the only info the map showed were recommended fishing locations. Saw no red dots to show sunken tree cover


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

SICKOFIT said:


> I went to this site & called up Acton Lake,but the only info the map showed were recommended fishing locations. Saw no red dots to show sunken tree cover


I went to Acton yesterday and was a little timid about taking the road down to the fishing pier due to the still icy conditions on the road,so I went down to the beach area and checked out the area around the fishing pier with binoculars & I could not see any piles of Christmas trees anywhere in sight. I looked around as much of the lake as I could see from the beach area & saw no trees anywhere. Wonder where they went?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Was the road to the pier open?

The trees were stacked at the fishing spot at near the end of the road. If you were standing on the fishing pier, they are to the left by the water. I doubt that they would be visible from the beach.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Rooster said:


> Was the road to the pier open?
> 
> The trees were stacked at the fishing spot at near the end of the road. If you were standing on the fishing pier, they are to the left by the water. I doubt that they would be visible from the beach.


OK. That explains why I could see no trees from the beach. I don't know if the road to the fishing pier was open or not. I was not about to chance it so I came in from the other side of the park & went straight to the beach. I did not go by the entrance to the road to Sugar Camp,so I don't know if the gate was closed or not


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Road was closed…. probably a good thing as I’m not sure I would have been able to make it back up that hill covered in ice if it is anything like the beach parking lot. Here are the trees:





  








xtrees.jpg




__
Rooster


__
11 mo ago


----------

